# vw mk1 seats and recaro seat info



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

So I have noticed there is not really a good tear down and rebuild information on vw mk1 seats or more direct famous Recaro mk2 seats. 

I am doing both these types of seats right now and will start to document these in short videos. 

Start with photos only videos and then long videos with voice over of what you do at each stage.

I will also document here parts and part numbers and companies I get parts from. 

Let me know if this is useful for others and if you have good information on seat rebuilding, post here 

thanks.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

VW mk1 Cabriolet seat from 1985 model tear down video - part 1 

https://youtu.be/K6KNzdRzghc


----------



## Hison (May 5, 2020)

very hooch


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks like the mk2 Golf section has a great set of writes up on Mk2 Recaro seats information, very useful for work I am doing and so sharing with others too.

Thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4394156-Golf-Jetta-II-DIY-FAQ 

scroll down to "Seats" area and that covers; (very useful indeed)

Recaro bottom support fix 1
Recaro bottom support fix 2
Recaro bottom support fix 3
Recaro side bolster replacement
Recaro restoration
Recaro disassembly/reassembly
Self reclining Recaro fix 1
Self reclining Recaro fix 2
Leather seat re-dying 1
Leather seat re-dying 2
MK3 seat swap
MK4 seat swap
New Beetle seat swap
Seat fabric repair
Corrado rear seat install


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

So I figured out how to remove the lovely plastic lever handles on Recaro seats. I know this works for mk1 and mk2 VW seats as well (tested it out) might work for mk3 and mk4 but would need to test that to validate. 

*Part*: Seat Slider Handle part:171 881 253 (Plastic end piece) 

If this part is warn out (most are) you can still get these online at various VW specialists or on fle---bay.

*The challenge* is how do you get the plastic lever off the metal rod without damaging both. 

The part in question!









*Solution: *
The original knob is held on with a little metal clip inside. The clip helps it grip to the rod. It may take some pulling, but it should just pull off. 

What I did was tape up the plastic lever and put foam around it, put it in a vise and pulled back and forth on the metal rod part and bingo, with few twists it comes off. 

*New part: * you just push on the new part and you now have handle that looks new.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

Properly the most usual page for all parts for VW Recaro seat and later mk1 cabriolet seats too.

This was looking up vw cabriolet, but you will find the same page under vw golf mk2 and Rallye as well on same website.

https://volkswagen.7zap.com/en/rdw/golf+cabriolet/goc/1993-44/8/881-184000.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

How to strip down VW Mk2 Recaro seats video Part 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8pi0dPUUjw&t=19s 

Before









After









More videos to come on new leather, fixing foam, restoring frames, checking functions of seats.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

Power Recaro seats, from LS/LX seats can come with one or two Bosch API 12v motors. 

Common code: 0301-002-405, these are the smaller Bosch power motors. 

I am currently doing research on upgrade models from vw, audi, saab, bmw and mercedes cars from 80/90's to see what other power motors will work too. Overall I am not impressed with speed or noise the older Bosch motors perform.

If you have done upgrade already, please share here. I will update on my results shortly.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

MK1_74 said:


> Power Recaro seats, from LS/LX seats can come with one or two Bosch API 12v motors.
> 
> Common code: 0301-002-405, these are the smaller Bosch power motors.
> 
> ...


Looks like Audi A8 module front seats use a similar bosch small power motor 12v that is near perfect same spec as original recaro seat power motors. I am making new plate to hold it in place.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

MK1_74 said:


> Looks like Audi A8 module front seats use a similar bosch small power motor 12v that is near perfect same spec as original recaro seat power motors. I am making new plate to hold it in place.


Seat motor (Make: Bosch API v12) spec;
0301-002-405 original VW 
0301-002-5xx later bosch model fits too VW 
8E0881183* (C, D, E) - VW
This is the item I bought and works perfect: Rear Seat Lumbar Height Motor Audi A8 S8 D2 - Genuine Bosch - 0130-002-564 

Hope this helps others.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

Seat motor (Make: Bosch API v12) spec;
0301-002-405 original VW
0301-002-5xx later bosch model fits too VW
8E0881183* (C, D, E) - VW
This is the item I bought and works perfect: Rear Seat Lumbar Height Motor Audi A8 S8 D2 - Genuine Bosch - 0130-002-564 
BMW lumber height motor Bosch unit 0130-002-400 also near perfect match to original VW ones

Original 0130-002-405 (on top)









Audi version 0130-002-564 - bigger motor in length and cable connectors are different.



























BMW 0130-002-400


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the motor do to the seat?
I recently grabbed some recaros and someone gutted the power bases. The splined rod is there but motor and such is missing.

wondering if its worth the trouble to find rhe missing pieces and restore functionality


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## vw-fixing (11 mo ago)

Recaro's I've had in the past the motors allow the seat to tilt downwards or upwards, make life easier for sure.

Be interesting to see what Mk1_74 replies with.


----------



## MK1_74 (Nov 30, 2018)

tinygiant said:


> What does the motor do to the seat?
> I recently grabbed some recaros and someone gutted the power bases. The splined rod is there but motor and such is missing.
> 
> wondering if its worth the trouble to find rhe missing pieces and restore functionality


Looks like from your photo you have motor, motor mount and gearing missing, as well as the wiring. Most of these can be found online. I've got spare motors if you want to buy them.

the motors when working, allow the seat to lever/tilt downwards and upwards from the rear part of the frame. See this video for example for perfect example of this movement: Recaro seat electric motor movement of seat


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you pm me a price for the motors?


----------

